
Companies looking to hire laid-off Yahoo employees in the SF Bay Area - jaybol
http://www.quora.com/Engineering-Recruiting/Which-startups-companies-are-interested-in-hiring-laid-off-Yahoo-employees-in-the-San-Francisco-Bay-Area
======
JerryH
There must be loads surely, lots of people are talking about the hiring
frenzy!

